# Komponenten Test Tool



## TheArival (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo.


Wollte mal Fragen, ob es auch ein Test Tool gibt, wie für den Arbeitsspeicher den Memtest. 


Für Mainboard, Grafikkarte Prozessor und Festplatte ??




Danke.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

Für Graka Furmark, für die CPU Prime 95 und für HDD es gibt meistens eins Direkt bei den Herstellern der HDD.


----------

